# Mishka's and Quinn's breeding journal (UPDATE: Egg #6)



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Seems I separated them too late.









I had separated my male and female Cockatiels that I have inside (one reason being was Mishka and Quinn mating), but Mishka was attacking the other males, and Quinn was attacking the other females (and in the process, 2 of them were hurt) so I put them in the aviary in hope that they would settle down. 

I went out to the aviary this afternoon to give the aviary birds dinner, and found an egg on the bottom of the aviary, it was laid from one of the branches, and Quinn has an egg bum, so I am 100% sure it was her. I have brought them inside, and I had to separate the cage into 2 sections, I have them on the bottom section. 

Not sure if I should just let them have a clutch (this would be their first, so they might be all duds anyways) and let her ‘get it out of her system’ or not let her, and just and get some fake eggs.









I am like this at the moment:


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

The best thing if it is her first is to let her lay the clutch and sit if they are not fertile, that way she gets to practice. You don't want to teach her bad nesting habits by messing with her and the eggs.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for your input.  I was only concerned BECAUSE she is not 2 years old yet, she isn’t far off though, in roughly 5ish months she will be 2. They do however get the best diet I can give them, they have been getting a lot of extra fresh veggies and sprouts lately besides pellets, some seed, a blend, mash, and birdie bread.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Keep us posted  best of luck


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I was only concerned BECAUSE she is not 2 years old yet, she isn’t far off though, in roughly 5ish months she will be 2.


18 months is the recommended age to start breeding a hen, BUT that's just an average. They are sexually (though not mentally by any means) mature at around 6 months old, and some people will let them breed at a year old. Its really a personal preference and with her diet I don't think you'll have any issues.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you both, will see how they go.  

She has a noticeable egg butt at the moment, I think she *might* lay another egg tonight so will keep an eye on her, they are about to have an early dinner.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

We have egg #2!!

She laid it about 10 mins ago.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Good stuff! Following along to share the excitement seeing as mine seem reluctant  lol

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

How very exciting for you! Are there any pictures of Mum and Dad that I can have a snoop at?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Dave, I have had no luck either, not even with my Cockatiels out in the aviary! I think it may be due to the crazy weather, I am not keen on breeding during Winter either. 

Most certainly! Here are the parents. 

Mishka (dad):

Normal Grey split to Pied and *Whiteface?











Quinn (mum):

Platinum Pearl


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Dad looks like he has pearl in his genetics too


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh really, that is neat, learnt something new today!









Quinn and Mishka are doing wonderful so far, they have been taking turns sitting on the eggie, and Mishka has been shredding newspaper and taking into the nest box, lol. :blink: 

Quick photos of Quinn with her eggie. 










Lucky enough, they are fine with me peeking into the next box too, there is no aggression, lunging, or hissing.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Quinn has been in the nest box all day, just had a peep in there and she had laid *egg #3*!!








It wasn't due until tonight, suppose it wanted to come early.  

Mishka is sitting at the nest box entrance whistling pop goes the weasel to Quinn. :lol:


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Solace. said:


> Mishka is sitting at the nest box entrance whistling pop goes the weasel to Quinn. :lol:


That is adorable!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He has been so sweet, I think he will be a wonderful dad.









Here are 3 new photos of Quinn, egg #2, and egg #3. (she is starting to get protective now)


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Solace. said:


> He has been so sweet, I think he will be a wonderful dad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So adorable keep us posted and best of luck!!


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

They look like they are doing a wonderful job! They are beautiful birds, you must be so excited .

Are they inside in a cage? Or outside?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

the one egg every two days is just a general guideline, My Hen Kate seems to like laying two one day apart then wait a day and do it again. She is consistent in this pattern and The eggs are viable and the chicks healthy so I do not worry about it. At the same time you can set a clock to my #1 hen Abby and her laying. Each one is different. I have found with Ziva the first time she mated, that if there is not at least one day between eggs the second egg usually does not have a yolk, and will be smaller.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are doing a wonderful job! I am very happy with them, and excited, however, it is possible there may be no chicks and the eggs could be all duds, so I am not getting too excited. They are inside, in a cage. 

She didn't start sitting (properly) until egg #2 so I am guessing I will have to wait a few days before I can candle egg #2? She seems to be laying every 2 days, but yesterdays she laid early, so I wouldn't even say it was a day really for that one. If there is another egg, it is due tomorrow, but what if she lays it early again? The second egg she laid at night between 6.00PM and 7.00PM.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay, so this morning... *egg #4 has arrived*.









I am getting a bit worried now though, she is laying an egg every 2nd day, but she seems to be laying the eggs earlier and earlier than expected each time. Can anyone confirm if this is normal?









ETA: Got a photo of egg #2, egg #3, and egg #4.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Egg #5 arrived this morning. 

I didn't think she would lay another one, but she has proved me wrong! They are both taking turns incubating, Quinn comes out for some food, and a drink, Mishka incubates, and then Quinn goes back in and incubates and they swap constantly during the day. 

I candled the first 2 yesterday, and they are infertile, however it might be too early since she only started properly incubating/sitting on the eggs all the time when she laid egg #3 (June 19th).


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Solace. said:


> Egg #5 arrived this morning.
> 
> I didn't think she would lay another one, but she has proved me wrong! They are both taking turns incubating, Quinn comes out for some food, and a drink, Mishka incubates, and then Quinn goes back in and incubates and they swap constantly during the day.
> 
> I candled the first 2 yesterday, and they are infertile, however it might be too early since she only started properly incubating/sitting on the eggs all the time when she laid egg #3 (June 19th).



I would defintley check again either the 24 or 25 I've had a few I thought weren't myself


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I candled the eggs again this morning (really quickly) and I am 100% sure one of them is fertile!!


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Solace. said:


> I candled the eggs again this morning (really quickly) and I am 100% sure one of them is fertile!!


Good stuff  I have to read up on candling next so I can check mine in a week.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Omg, the egg I candled yesterday is _most definitely_ fertile - I just seen the heartbeat!!







I think another may be fertile too but I would say it is too early. 

Candling is easy, if you have a small torch you can do it without taking the eggs out, and just shine the torch on the egg.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Congrats! Exciting 

Yep, I have a little LED torch which should be perfect. Will be about 5 days from now I think and I'll check them out


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you, and not long to wait now until you candle! 

I just quickly peeked in the nest box and.. *we have egg #6*.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, I am super bummed now.. I don't know what is going on..







2 of the eggs appear to have a slight red ring, and the one that was fertile, looks like it no longer is.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

That sucks  Fingers crossed for you that they're still OK. I'd be inclined to just let the parents sit their time out and see what happens.

Dave.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The first fertile egg is not showing any good signs still, no veins, no heart beat, nothing. I can see the embryo though.

But, we do however have another fertile egg, the little embryo has a heart beat, and nice veins, I just hope that it stays this way.

I will be happy with just one baby, I will let Mishka and Quinn raise it, and co-parent since they have done such a good job for this being their first time.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

is the bedding maybe the problem? i noticed the parents dug away some of the bedding in the corner, the eggs may not be getting enough support and warmth from the plain wood beneath the eggs. is it possible to put in extra bedding when they are not in the box or if you can coax them out? 2-3 inches of bedding is good, but some parents move it aside. it looks like thats what mishka and quinn are doing. so i am thinking that might be the cause for the DIS eggs  hope it works out better soon


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I plan to only candle the eggs once every night now, but I got a shock earlier!

The first little embryo is doing wonderful, still going strong! It is amazing to watch a tiny little life inside of an egg. 

The second embryo, which is the one I thought had died, is somehow alive? (I am certain it is the same egg ) It is only in the very, very early stage (it is tiny compared to the other one), but there is a heartbeat there, I triple checked. 

I have no idea when these eggs are going to hatch (fingers crossed they both make it), I should have marked the eggs, but I guess it just means I am going to have to patiently wait and see if I get any surprises in 2-3 weeks times.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

DallyTsuka said:


> is the bedding maybe the problem? i noticed the parents dug away some of the bedding in the corner, the eggs may not be getting enough support and warmth from the plain wood beneath the eggs. is it possible to put in extra bedding when they are not in the box or if you can coax them out? 2-3 inches of bedding is good, but some parents move it aside. it looks like thats what mishka and quinn are doing. so i am thinking that might be the cause for the DIS eggs  hope it works out better soon


Posted only seconds after you, lol! Welcome back, was about to post in your thread, but glad you are back. 

That is exactly what they are doing!! I added quite a bit more bedding the other night, but the little stinkers have again moved it from under the eggs, they however never move it from around them, work that one out, haha. :blink: Seems the embryo has come back to life, unless somehow overnight one of the other eggs have suddenly developed an embryo inside. It has confused me, but hopefully these 2 little ones will stick,we will see. Thank you too.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would wonder if theres something you can place under the eggs to keep them from having little support? even paper towels folded thick under the eggs in a way they cant dig it up... maybe may help at least, it would also offer better support for the babies when they hatch since the parents seem intent on removing the bedding lol dont think they know they can give their babies splay legs


----------

